# Iraqi Dinar?



## RatRace (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone in the Forum hold any Iraqi Dinari?

There is talk of three '0's being knocked off the end of all existing notes, which will be a shame for anyone holding a lot of Dinars but it is probably best for locals to bring the currency back in line with what it used to be.


----------

